

A Holiday Message from Ricky Gervais: Why I’m An Atheist - joeybaker
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2010/12/19/a-holiday-message-from-ricky-gervais-why-im-an-atheist/#

======
m3mb3r
I'm not sure why WSJ thought these old arguments deserved attention.

(It's not even funny. Like this -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pbEjOH7t0Q.>)

